# Pets In Mexico



## donsabi (Oct 11, 2017)

I have been looking into moving to Mexico from the US. It all looks very inviting but I still have some questions. 
I plan to move to Mexico with my mini schnauzer. I am a senior and will most likely pass before my dog. What happens to a pet dog when the owner dies?
Comments appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Sirpete (Jun 25, 2017)

*Birria!* For the wake! 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birria

But seriously . . .
What do want to happen with your pet when you pass away?
What would happen to your pet right now if you passed away?
What plans do you have for your own body when you pass away?
Are you moving to where you know nobody that might take it?
Will you make friends to pass the dog along to.
Do you have family stateside who will come to claim you body and take it back with them?

Lots of questions but like I said above what do you want to happen? And then a better question is "is it possible?"

TTFN
Kirby


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Or will you die alone and the pet will be trapped & hungry in your house, with nothing but your cold, decaying body........The worst case scenario.
You may want to look into assisted living sites that allow pets.


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

You have a valid question and it deserves a serious answer. I know of one person who made an agreement with a couple to take her four dogs in exchange for the house and car. Another has an agreement with her vet to put down her remaining dogs as they are older and most likely not adoptable. She is fearful that they will wind up on the street or live the rest of their lives in a shelter. I've seen postings of a death on a local forum and requests that the pets be given new homes. For myself, I live in a home of individual apartments (not assisted living) where my sweet mini schnauzer is loved by all the residents. If I should get knocked off my scooter, I know she will be cared for until my ex husband arrives to claim her along with whatever money I have left. I very much appreciate the love and concern you have for your pet.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

RVGRINGO said:


> Or will you die alone and the pet will be trapped & hungry in your house, with nothing but your cold, decaying body........The worst case scenario.
> You may want to look into assisted living sites that allow pets.


Dayum RV, that's kind of grim. Why didn't you add that the dog will probably eat their body as it gets hungry?

But as has been said, unless you are planning on living like a hermit you will make friends who will help out when the time comes. We worry that should something were to happen to us that our little dog would starve locked in the house as we have a wall and burglar bars and none of our neighbors have a key so I understand your concern.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Getting to know your neighbours and being on a friendly basis with them is key. Greet them frequently, and let them know any time you are going to be away for several days. That way if something happens to you and they haven’t seen you around, they will come and check on you. Even better if you specifically tell them you want to be checked on if no one has seen or heard from you. I would be very surprised if there wasn’t someone to take in your little dog, but again I’d suggest you let your neighbours know your concerns. 

Obviously not all neighbours are created equal, but hopefully there’ll be at least a few that you will be on friendly terms with. Since our house in Mexico stands empty for several months per year, our various neighbours keep an eye on it, one on a formal pre-arranged basis, the others informally. We are in communication from time to time - phone calls, WhatsApp, Facebook - and they let us know if there are any concerns. After the earthquake, they told us our house looks fine from the outside. We’ll see what it’s like on the inside next time we’re down. I’m expecting at minimum broken crockery, since all my dishes are on open shelves...


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ojosazules11 said:


> Getting to know your neighbours and being on a friendly basis with them is key. Greet them frequently, and let them know any time you are going to be away for several days. That way if something happens to you and they haven’t seen you around, they will come and check on you. Even better if you specifically tell them you want to be checked on if no one has seen or heard from you. I would be very surprised if there wasn’t someone to take in your little dog, but again I’d suggest you let your neighbours know your concerns.
> 
> Obviously not all neighbours are created equal, but hopefully there’ll be at least a few that you will be on friendly terms with. Since our house in Mexico stands empty for several months per year, our various neighbours keep an eye on it, one on a formal pre-arranged basis, the others informally. We are in communication from time to time - phone calls, WhatsApp, Facebook - and they let us know if there are any concerns. After the earthquake, they told us our house looks fine from the outside. We’ll see what it’s like on the inside next time we’re down. I’m expecting at minimum broken crockery, since all my dishes are on open shelves...


I am pretty friendly with my neighbors and greet them on the street almost daily. But I am often traveling and I doubt any of them would think anything was amiss if they didn't see me for a few weeks. I have one friend that I see regularly once a week and text more often. And there is a housekeeper who comes in once a week. These are the people who will notice if something happens to me. The housekeeper checks on the house daily when I am out of town. It is definitely something to think about if you live alone.


----------



## Rammstein (Jun 18, 2016)

To me, this is definitely a conundrum. I'm 68. seem to be in good health, and have 11 cats ranging in age from 7 years to 9 months. They are all "gatos de la calle" that somehow found me. I'm an introvert, live alone, and socialize very little. My cats are my best friends and I frequently worry what will happen to them if I die before they do. There are currently no shelters in the area that accept cats. I have one friend that says he will take care of them but I find that highly unlikely. I suppose I should not have taken them in but to me that just wasn't an option. Anyhow, I'm not expecting any answers, just sharing my situation with you folks in the forum.


----------



## donsabi (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks for the posts.

If I pass here in the US I am sure someone will notice if only by smell. I have an executor who will see my mini schnauzer gets a good home or is given to the Schnauzer Rescue. My question was what is the normal practice in Mex. when an owner passes? Are the pets euthanized or cast to the street? Are they given to an animal shelter? Are there Schnauzer Rescues in Mexico? 

Sunnyvmx

I have a similar arrangement with my executor here as you mentioned and would probably try to have the same thing in Mex.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I doubt that you will find any “normal practice“, and that you will have to make arrangements yourself with whoever you task with the responsibility to check up on you. It might be as simple as sending a friend a daily “I am OK“ e-mail; having given him a key and instructions regarding your MD, funeria and pet disposition. Otherwise......who knows?


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

I personally know several people in Mexico who would be more than happy to take in a mini Schnauzer. I would be surprised is you couldn’t find some one ahead of time who would be willing to welcome your little dog in the event of your passing. That also allows you to have control over the type of person and home you leave your pet with. Rammstein is right that his 11 cats would be much more difficult to place...


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Rammstein said:


> To me, this is definitely a conundrum. I'm 68. seem to be in good health, and have 11 cats ranging in age from 7 years to 9 months. They are all "gatos de la calle" that somehow found me. I'm an introvert, live alone, and socialize very little. My cats are my best friends and I frequently worry what will happen to them if I die before they do. There are currently no shelters in the area that accept cats. I have one friend that says he will take care of them but I find that highly unlikely. I suppose I should not have taken them in but to me that just wasn't an option. Anyhow, I'm not expecting any answers, just sharing my situation with you folks in the forum.


Unlike domesticated dogs, cats can survive on their own as they are hunters. We had cats and one chose to become feral, hunting and eventually living in the woods behind our house when there was a bowl of food always available at home. As long as they can get outside they will be fine.


----------



## Rammstein (Jun 18, 2016)

Zorro2017 said:


> Unlike domesticated dogs, cats can survive on their own as they are hunters. We had cats and one chose to become feral, hunting and eventually living in the woods behind our house when there was a bowl of food always available at home. As long as they can get outside they will be fine.


All but 2 are comfortable being outside and they are free to come and go through the window. It's just that they are very affectionate and I think they would miss human contact. I appreciate your reassurance that they would be fine.


----------



## donsabi (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks for the posts. Very helpful.

I once asked my attorney if he would take care of my final arrangements and costs. His reply, "never trust a lawyer." Final disposition is always a problem when you find yourself the last remaining family member. Pets further complicate things.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

A friend of mine works for a veterinary practice. She told me that several older pet owners have an arrangement with the vet to take their cat/dog in and provide care until they can locate a suitable good home in the event that it outlives the owner. 

.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Usually friends and or neighbors try to find homes but it would make everyone's life easier if the owners found people and made arrangements ahead of times, the problem is when the police is called or involved and they will seal the house with the pets inside.. It has happen in Ajijic various time and then people have to work hard at getting to the pets and if no one knows , it could be bad for the pet..

Do not assume that because it is a cute dog or a specific breed the pet will be adopted, there is a large inventory of all types of dogs and many people have too many dogs to adopt another and another.. I have 5 street dogs 3 are xoloitzcuintli and one was a very expensive dog that a breeder was letting die of an infection because he did not want to pay the vet..A lawyer who is an animal activist had the kennel close and ended up picking up 17 xoloitzcuintli and had to find home for all of them , it was not easy..


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> Usually friends and or neighbors try to find homes but it would make everyone's life easier if the owners found people and made arrangements ahead of times, the problem is when the police is called or involved and they will seal the house with the pets inside.. It has happen in Ajijic various time and then people have to work hard at getting to the pets and if no one knows , it could be bad for the pet..
> 
> Do not assume that because it is a cute dog or a specific breed the pet will be adopted, there is a large inventory of all types of dogs and many people have too many dogs to adopt another and another.. I have 5 street dogs 3 are xoloitzcuintli and one was a very expensive dog that a breeder was letting die of an infection because he did not want to pay the vet..A lawyer who is an animal activist had the kennel close and ended up picking up 17 xoloitzcuintli and had to find home for all of them , it was not easy..


How do you pronounce "xoloitzcuintli"? Where is the accent?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> How do you pronounce "xoloitzcuintli"? Where is the accent?


I would imagine that it falls on the penultimate syllable, "cuin", but citlali would be able to give you a definitive answer.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I would imagine that it falls on the penultimate syllable, "cuin", but citlali would be able to give you a definitive answer.


According to Wikipedia, you are correct: 

The Xoloitzcuintli (/zoʊloʊ.iːtsˈkwiːntli/ show-loh-eets-KWEENT-lee; Nahuatl pronunciation: /ʃoʊloʊ-/), or Xolo for short, is a hairless breed of dog, found in toy, miniature, and standard sizes. The Xolo also comes in a coated variety and coated and hairless can be born in the same litter. It is also known as Mexican hairless dog in English-speaking countries, and is one of several breeds of hairless dog.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi I am back.. I was visiting Calakmul and other ruins and had no signal and lots of mosquitoes for a few days..
Glad you figured out the accent. When I was in Peru I saw a lot of them, I think they call them vikingo or something like that. The standard ones seem to be larger than the standard xoloitzcuintli.. interesting how they found their way down there ..


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> Hi I am back.. I was visiting Calakmul and other ruins and had no signal and lots of mosquitoes for a few days..
> Glad you figured out the accent. When I was in Peru I saw a lot of them, I think they call them vikingo or something like that. The standard ones seem to be larger than the standard xoloitzcuintli.. interesting how they found their way down there ..


There is a museum in Xochimilco with a big fenced compound near the entrance. When I was there many years ago, the compound had half a few statues of those dogs and also maybe half a dozen live dogs running around in it. When the live dogs were standing still, you could not tell them from the statues. Their hairless coat and grey color made the statues and the live dogs look exactly alike. The museum, Dolores Olmedo, has works by Rivera and Kahlo.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> There is a museum in Xochimilco with a big fenced compound near the entrance. When I was there many years ago, the compound had half a few statues of those dogs and also maybe half a dozen live dogs running around in it. When the live dogs were standing still, you could not tell them from the statues. Their hairless coat and grey color made the statues and the live dogs look exactly alike. The museum, Dolores Olmedo, has works by Rivera and Kahlo.


A wonderful place - wish it weren't so far away from me, or I would visit it more often! In addition, to the dogs, there are lots of peacocks that roam the gardens of what was Dolores Olmedo's home. She was a friend and patron of Diego Rivera, also a patron of Frida's, though not a friend, from what I know!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes there is a bunch of xoloitzcuintli there and it is a fun place to visit. When I was there the impressionists from le Louvre were there so only the obscene collection of ivory could be scene.. I was with two artisans who do bone miniature carvings so they were in awe of the collection. The park is nice as well ..


----------

